# Microphone records inside headphones



## Bounky37 (Mar 16, 2008)

I had Headset. I tried them on my new comp and whenever i tried to talk on a voice client such as ventrilo, everybody would hear what i hear inside my headset. There must be an option to stop this but i cannot find it. I thought i was my messed up headphones but then i bought another set and i was completely wrong. Any help i get on this issue, thank you.


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

perhaps your microphone sensitivity is set too high?


----------



## Bounky37 (Mar 16, 2008)

it doesnt record whatever is around me and pick it up loud. It records exactly whats in the headphone. Mic sensitivity would hear guitar hero in the background at full blast (which it usually is) but it doesnt.


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

Do you have an aftermarket sound card or an on-board one?


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Does your recording mixer look like this:








Select the mic.


----------

